# medical



## nuforc (3 Aug 2003)

Hello,
what is provisional vs permanent medical category.
do you obtain your permanent at basic??
the reason for this question is that my blood pressure sometimes just goes up, doctor said it is normal because i‘m very active but at my medical, it almost became a problem for me getting accepted.
do they test for color vision deficiencies at basic?

i can‘t find my social insurance card that you are required to bring with you  at basic, do you guys think that if i just bring my tax returns, it will do.

Thanx


----------



## combat_medic (3 Aug 2003)

A permanent medical category is what you get when given the medical test to get in. In gives you a basic score based on your current medical condition. If you get injured, you‘re given a temporary medical category until you‘re recovered, at which point they will check you out again and change your permanent category if necessary (ie. an injury that didn‘t completely heal, thus leaving you worse medically than before the injury). The medical exam you got when you were signing up will determine that. Each medical subsequent to that (every 4 years +/-) they will reasess that category, and change it if necessary.


----------



## nULL (21 Aug 2003)

What WON‘T they accept? When I was 14, I developed a very mild case of pectus carinatum, where the sternum kind of "sticks out". You can‘t see it anymore (busted my a55 to cover it up with pectoral muscle....thanks pushups!) but it IS still there. Would that be a problem? Are they going to go in and look for things to cut you, or are they looking for things that are going to affect your future performance?


----------



## McInnes (23 Aug 2003)

they‘ll just ask you to take off your shirt, and bend your neck and back in varios direction, make you open your mouth, look in your ears, check your hearing and your sight, and you reflexes (like bumping your knee). They‘ll also ask you some questions about your medical history, and if your siblings and parents are in good health. So if they cant see it, and it doesnt fall into any of the categories that they ask you about (all of which are performance affecting categories) then i doubt they would know...or care for that matter.


----------

